# X250 Chassis



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

I had to remove the front near side wheel today, but upon doing so noticed that the brake pad low thickness wire had been fractured. No idea how or where this happened, could not have happened with normal every day driving, only to say last time the front wheel was off was when the steering rack was checked. So decided to look at the off side, no problem here with the thickness warning device there isn't one, but the flexable brake pipe had never been attached to its mounting point on the strutt, it was floating in midd air. Fixed them both but, not a thing you look for every day.


----------

